# HP Pavilion s7000 Motherboard



## rspeer14 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a HP s7000 Pavilion slimline desktop computer that's died. The online support suggests that the on-board video chipset has gone bad. That's fine but when asked about getting a replacement motherboard, his only suggestion was a new system. I would like to keep what I have and I've noticed in other posts that HP uses other MFG's for some of their boards and I'm wondering if anyone would know if this one is in that category. :4-dontkno


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Most all prebuilt PC's are proprietary parts, particularly MOBO's. You could look for the manufacturer's name and part number on the MOBO to try to find a replacement. The most economical solution would be to install a separate Video Card. 
You will need to know what type, if any, graphics slot is on the MOBO. Most likely it has PCI-E. 
If you could post the exact Model number or some type of service code, it would be easier to help. There seems to be quite a selection of models using that number.
HP s7000 Pavilion


----------



## rspeer14 (Apr 27, 2009)

here are all the numbers on the system.

s7600E
Prod# RC494AV#ABA
SN MXG65200Y6

any assistance would be appreciated. I tried to find MFG mobo but couldn't see anything distinguishable.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

From what I see your out of luck for installing a Pci-e graphics card. The motherboard(if this is the right one) only has a Pci slot and only accepts low profile Pci cards. You would have to buy a Pci graphics card that is low profile(if they make them that small).

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...91&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3254059&lang=en


----------

